# Does your cat "kill" stuffed animals?



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Our last kitty, God rest his soul, had a weird habit of "killing" stuffed cats. 

I have a stuffed cat that looks _exactly _like my old cat. The resemblance was uncanny. (That's why we bought it, LOL.) Anyhow, our cat loathed it. He would climb to get it if it were at all possible to get, and go for its jugular. After he "killed" it, he'd trot through the house showing off his kill. Usually he'd go for the throat, take it down with a bug furry paw on the chest, and let the teeth sink in so the stuffed animal would "bleed to death". LOL, it was a riot. We'd mention it to people and they would think we were exaggerating, so we'd prove it by setting out any stuffed cat. (The look alike cat was his worst enemy though, oddly enough.) I regret not getting the whole thing on video while he was still alive. He never bothered stuffed ducks, dogs, etc, just cats. 

Have any of your cats done this?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow doesn't kill them he makes 'friends' with them......*REALLY* friendly...


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

@MowMow- LOL we had a dog that did that once. We called that poor bear his "girlfriend", hahaha.

I think our old kitty had grand delusions about being a tough guy or something.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes. Their favorite is a little bunny that they grab around the neck with their front paws/claws and bite while 'rabbit'-kicking (ironic) it. 

Toby (1995-2007) would get peeved at us if *both* of us were gone for most of the day, like at the movie theater, and we'd return home to find some of the stuffed animals that usually were kept on the bed ... 'killed' in the middle of the kitchen floor so that would be the first thing we'd see when we returned home.

I often wonder what kind of message he thought he was sending to us ....


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Cats are too funny! My old cat from when I was a teenager would "get us" if we left him alone too long by killing a loaf of bread. He'd get it if it weren't in a cabinet or on top of the refrigerator and wrestle it, claw and bite it, and there'd be little bread crumbs and shredded chunks across the floor. It wasn't a snack, but a victim. 

He really showed us ;-)


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hahaha!! My Dagny has a stuffed bunny that's almost as big as he is that was originally or dog's. He attacks it, grabs it, goes for the throat and bunny kicks the heck out of it!! I tell him, "Kill it! Kill it, it needs to be dead!" LOL!! He also kills socks. They die a brutal, horrible death.  They are predators after all, and good at it!! It's so funny.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

My Chiquis has a love/hate relationship with his sidekick, "El Zorro"


When he was a 1 month old tiny baby, we wave him that stuffed fox. Now they're inseparable. He chokes him (bites his throat, exactly as your baby used to do) and then once he's "dead", he carries the poor zorro all around the house showing the pray. Then he falls asleep on top of him. El Zorro is immortal so it starts all over next day.



















Can't find the ones when he was a little kitten and El Zorro was bigger than him


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute pics w/El Zorro. What kind of kitty do you have? He's got a pretty tummy.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That first pic...cute overload!!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

We're very taken to killing to the door mats. I have one by the front door, and one by the back. Somehow, they usually end up in the middle of the floors, with cats running and pouncing on them, using them as sledges. 

Weirdly, the one in the kitchen, by the backdoor, ALWAYS ends up in front of the kittens' food bowl. 

Ernie also has a giraffe and an Eeyore the Donkey that he likes to drag around or bunny-kick.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Coyote, what a beautiful cat! What breed/s is Ernie?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Coyote- That Ernie is just beautiful! What a pile of fluff!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Maggie the Cat said:


> Cute pics w/El Zorro. What kind of kitty do you have? He's got a pretty tummy.


Well I don't know really, it seems pretty obvious that he's a tabby but he has a pattern I've never seen before in a tabby...someone at the vet told me he was a "marbled Bengal cross" but I honestly don't know anything about coat patterns besides what I have been able to find on the internet...what do you think? (Sorry!, maybe this is not the right place to talk about cat breeds and that sort of stuff  )




































And I found a picture of Chiquis killing "El Zorro"...poor fox!









Coyote, I love Ernie's cute face!!! :love2


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

@Lenkolas- Most tabbies I've seen had striped bellies like their sides. Your kitty's belly pattern is very pretty. My Maggie's tummy has tabby striping at the top but towards her lower belly/hind legs the stripes fade out to a creamy blondish color with no striping. Your kitty does look like Bengal-ish, very unique pattern unlike a common tabby pattern. What a beauty!







Haha, she looks dead in this photo, but she's just made herself extremely comfortable on my husband's lap. :smile: She loves to have her tummy petted, too... which is good b/c I can't resist it!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd like to see a clearer whole-body side pic but I think he has the Classic Tabby markings, though he could have some marbleing going on, I'd need to see a better pic.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Here more pics...I wanted to send them to you via PM but I couldn't figure out how to do it...sorry for the off-topic!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

What thoughtful looking eyes he has. I love the pic of him on top of the b&w kitty. What a pair!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He's beautiful. I love his angular face. He looks like he'll be a big kitty when he finishes growing. I also think his markings are Classic Tabby. Marbled markings are distinctly different from classic.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh my, he has the most adorable face! 

I love the tabby tummies where it looks like someone's painted abs on - Ernie used to have a fake-six-pack before his belly hair got out of control.

Ern's a Norwegian Forest Cat, blue & white tabby.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Both Chiquis and Ernie look very sweet in "killing" mode!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Oh my, he has the most adorable face!
> 
> I love the tabby tummies where it looks like someone's painted abs on - Ernie used to have a fake-six-pack before his belly hair got out of control.
> 
> Ern's a Norwegian Forest Cat, blue & white tabby.


LOL, my old NFC-mix didn't have a six-pack, he had a whole case... chubby kitty


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

*2 stuffed animal killers here!*

Jake is my indoor kitty and he kills his favorite stuffed animal, Pinky from time to time. He will go for the jugular, hold it with all four feet and kick and kick and kick. He will then parade around the house with it in his mouth while meowing! It is so cute to see.

My feral, Shadow has done it with one of Jake's stuffed animals, but lately has been in the yard with a pool toy that is shaped like a football. It is soft and small and he will bite it, paw at it and then take it with all 4 paws and kick away. 

Jake, also loves his Pinky and will sleep with it sometime during the day.

Here is Jake during one of his kill sessions.









This is Jake during his sleep session


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww, Jake looks so soft. And so cute snuggled w/Pinky!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely photos of Jake!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Gosh, there's just nothing like a cat!! Such sweet pics!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

UGH. I woke up this morning to find Ernie in his "Giraffe sleeping position". Except there was no giraffe. There was a mouse. A real mouse. A dead mouse. Cuddled by a sleeping, smiling cat.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Eeeek!! A mouse!!! 

At least he didn't come drop him on your bed to show off his kill... my black cat when I was a teenager did that to me once. I nearly died.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

No, he wasn't for sharing it


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Coyote said:


> UGH. I woke up this morning to find Ernie in his "Giraffe sleeping position". Except there was no giraffe. There was a mouse. A real mouse. A dead mouse. Cuddled by a sleeping, smiling cat.


Eeekkk...if that happened to me, I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

None of my cats have an obsession with killing stuffies.... buuuuut...

Skooma 'kills' paper towel rolls. I can't leave any of them out _anywhere_ because she will find it and rabbit kick/rip it to death. Toilet paper she just tears up because they're too small for rabbit kicking. 

Sugar is very playful, so playful it seemed, to me, she didn't have a prey bone in her body. Until I used a wand toy and she started dragging her 'killed' prey off. Now I just drop the wand and let her drag it around because weaving one of those things through chair legs is haaaard.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I found a pic of baby Chiquis and El Zorro.

This is how it all started :love2


----------

